# Mcu Thor vs Dceu Superman



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 28, 2018)

Both fighters at their peak
Current versions
Can the God of thunder defeat the the last son of krypton?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 28, 2018)

Before Infinity War? Probably not.

After? Hell to the fuck yes.

He survives standing in the full force of a neutron star concentrated into a beam a few meters wide for several minutes, and Stormbreaker slices through a beam from a perfect Infinity Gauntlet. He damn near one-shotted Thanos and would have won if he'd aimed like six inches higher.


----------



## Gordo solos (Apr 28, 2018)

Stormbreaker would probably one-shot Superman. How fast is Superman again?


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 28, 2018)

With current standings, Thor would one shot Superman with or without Stormbreaker. He survived the entire energy of a neutron start for a couple of minutes, and with Stormbreaker he broke through the Infinity Gauntlet and almost killed Thanos.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 28, 2018)

Stormbreaker Thor might be legit universe level for completely dominating 6 stone Thanos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Porshion (Apr 28, 2018)

If only he aimed several inches higher then T'Challa wouldn't have to turn into fine dust

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deer Lord (Apr 28, 2018)

thor aims for the head this time.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 28, 2018)

IIRC Flash and Supes as of JL were both 

Thors not gonna tag him, though Supes cant harm Thor either if he gets the Large Planet+ upgrade

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 28, 2018)

Porshion said:


> If only he aimed several inches higher then T'Challa wouldn't have to turn into fine dust



I'm convinced Strange just stopped a single alternate universe too early, and if he had kept going a split second longer he'd have used a communication spell to either tell Thor to aim for the head, or just tell him where Thanos was going to show up because Thor would have wrecked five stone Thanos.


----------



## Arthur CM (Apr 28, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> IIRC Flash and Supes as of JL were both
> 
> Thors not gonna tag him, though Supes cant harm Thor either if he gets the Large Planet+ upgrade



Keep calm 

Thor is (multi) continent level

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 28, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> IIRC Flash and Supes as of JL were both
> 
> Thors not gonna tag him, though Supes cant harm Thor either if he gets the Large Planet+ upgrade


Superman would hurt himself trying to punch Thor


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 28, 2018)

Also, wouldn't Thor scale to Thanos throwing a moon, which could be a near relativistic feat?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 28, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Also, wouldn't Thor scale to Thanos throwing a moon, which could be a near relativistic feat?



How? 

Nobody dodged it or anything, and he threw it with TK. As far as I know he never used it to move himself, though He theoretically could.

That said, Iron Man catches up to the space ship Maw was flying after it had left atmosphere, using his little booster jet he later tries to kick Thanos with, and Thanos blocks him.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 28, 2018)

Arthur CM said:


> Keep calm
> 
> Thor is (multi) continent level


Power stone destroys planets and you think a dude overpowering a 6 stone beam and nearly destroying the gauntlet is just multi continent level? No

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanos near directly admits inferiority to Thor when he says aiming higher would have killed him. But could earlier bring himself back to life with the reality stone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 28, 2018)

Moon-feat is Country - Continent-lvl from the raw calcs i've seen

Thor's with the forge is Continent - Large Planet+

Also worth noting that Infinity Gem > Dormammu who by himself was Large Planet-lvl


----------



## Djomla (Apr 28, 2018)

Thor one shots him. Though before Infinity War, JL Superman has it. 

Would MoS Sup vs Thor from previous movies be a fair fight? Or fairER?


----------



## Deer Lord (Apr 28, 2018)

Thor would not have beaten Thanos, lets not wank
he's neck to neck with him at raw power, true

but thanos is wayy too hax for Thor to overcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 28, 2018)

Thor bodies him. For speed Thanos' power affected the moon in under a second and Vision's light beam seems to work like actual light so thor's reactions might end up being better than Supes'



Arthur CM said:


> Keep calm
> 
> Thor is (multi) continent level



Fuck off 


OneSimpleAnime said:


> But could earlier bring himself back to life with the reality stone



Real talk did this actually happen? I was confused when this happened.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 28, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> he's neck to neck with him at raw power



This is a nice way of saying Thor outmuscled him completely


----------



## Djomla (Apr 28, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> Thor would not have beaten Thanos, lets not wank
> he's neck to neck with him at raw power, true
> 
> but thanos is wayy too hax for Thor to overcome.



Did you not see Thanos saying Thor would have killed him if he went for the head?

It is one thing to heal ypursel using whatever, reality, time stone when you have a brain that tells you you need to use them. 

It is entirely different matter to use the stones when you have no head.

But either way, Thanos himself said he would be dead if Thor went for the head. Even if he healed, Thpur would have killed him once. That feat alone is above Sup. Well, as of now. Clark is gonna get stronger as DCEU grows bigger.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Apr 28, 2018)

storm breaker breaks supes in half 

he was winning a physical struggle against a thanos who was amped by the infinity gauntlet


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 28, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> Thor would not have beaten Thanos, lets not wank
> he's neck to neck with him at raw power, true
> 
> but thanos is wayy too hax for Thor to overcome.



Uh.

He did beat him.

Like, that hit would have killed him instantly if it had struck his head. And Stormbreaker tore through a full power IG beam to land it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 28, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Vision's light beam seems to work like actual light so thor's reactions might end up being better than Supes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Tommyboi3shura (Apr 28, 2018)

I did a rough calc of the Power stone razing that planet and it got like moon level.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shape is kinda irregular, so I'm just gonna guesstimate about 1/8 of the planet's circunference or 5 000 875m 
Cloud volume: 1.57135e17 m^3 
Air is also being pushed so density is: 1.003kg/m^3 
Mass: 1.57606e17kg 
Timeframe: 41:72 to 45:12 or 3.4s 
Speed: 1 470 845.5 m/s 
KE= 1.7048e29 Joules or 40.75 Exatons Moon level



Not to mention this:

Not to mention a recalc of the pressure of mjolnir in a neutron star would make Hela Moon level:

So, yeah, Multi continent, he is not.


----------



## Deer Lord (Apr 28, 2018)

Thor can do fuck all against time/reality hax

In a PIS-less match Thanos takes it 10/10


----------



## Arthur CM (Apr 28, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> and Vision's light beam seems to work like actual light


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2018)

Iron-Man steps in and uses his FIN FANNERUS


----------



## Tommyboi3shura (Apr 28, 2018)

Also, because it was mentioned:
the closest moon to Titan is Dione.

Diameter of 1 123km
Meaning 1/4 of it's circumference would be: 882km
Wave covers that in: 4:06 to about 6.54 or 2.48s
Speed: 355 645m/s or Mach 1 045

Also, minimum distance between titan and Dione is:


1,221,830 km-377,400 km= 844 430km
The Rocks travelled that distance in 3.31s, so speed: 255 115km/s or 85.1%c
Using this in the KE calc would get some prett crazy stuff, so let's do that too:

For the one Tony tanked: 
1.551E+24 Joules or 370.7 teratons
For the whole thing:
2.455E+39 or 586.7 Ninatons of TNT


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 28, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Real talk did this actually happen? I was confused when this happened.


That was an illusion. Gamora is nowhere near close to someone who reduced Thor to a bloody pulp and beat Hulk so bad he gave him PTSD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Proje (Apr 28, 2018)

That wasn't an illusion, that's another way we visualize reality manipulation. He didn't have the mind stone, so that wouldn't make any conceivable sense for that to be an illusion.

He also just got the reality stone, and kept making comments on "reality"


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 28, 2018)

Proje said:


> That wasn't an illusion, that's another way we visualize reality manipulation. He didn't have the mind stone, so that wouldn't make any conceivable sense for that to be an illusion.
> 
> He also just got the reality stone, and kept making comments on "reality"


He was able to project Titan from the past, as well as give the idea that Knowhere was still there alongside The Collector when he in fact had already ravaged it and killed him. It was an illusion. If not, that was at most a vastly weaker clone. Again, Gamora is nowhere near Thor and Hulk.


----------



## Proje (Apr 28, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> He was able to project Titan from the past, as well as give the idea that Knowhere was still there alongside The Collector when he in fact had already ravaged it and killed him. It was an illusion. If not, that was at most a vastly weaker clone. Again, Gamora is nowhere near Thor and Hulk.



Once again, that wasn't an illusion. The reality stone came into his possession, he carries on about reality this and reality that, and he's casting.... illusions?

Sure, that makes so much sense.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 28, 2018)

Proje said:


> Once again, that wasn't an illusion. The reality stone came into his possession, he carries on about reality this and reality that, and he's casting.... illusions?
> 
> Sure, that makes so much sense.


As if he can't manipulate reality to cast illusions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Proje (Apr 28, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> As if he can't manipulate reality to cast illusions



Sense..... that does make?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 28, 2018)

He literally used the stone to change reality. Reality warping, its in the stones name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 28, 2018)

Also he basically let Gamora stab him, he wasnt using any stones to amp himself


----------



## Blade (Apr 28, 2018)

Infinity War Thor buries Man of Murder


easily

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 28, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> could earlier bring himself back to life with the reality stone





Kaaant said:


> Real talk did this actually happen?


I dont think so

It looked more like he pulled the wool over their eyes with a large scale illusion 

Not that he outright resurrected himself

After all...


*Spoiler*: __ 



If he could resurrect himself with the reality stone...Why use the Time Stone to bring Vision back later in the film


----------



## DarthAlani (Apr 28, 2018)

Supes speed is the only reason this is not a complete stomp for Thor.

Supes will need a boost in future films to compete.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 28, 2018)

Thor one punches Uncanny Lip Mans head off, and nothing of value was lost.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Runner (Apr 28, 2018)

Murder Man dies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 28, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> Thor can do fuck all against time/reality hax
> 
> In a PIS-less match Thanos takes it 10/10



Big boy strange > four stoned Thanos tho with pis restricted. 

Doesn't look good for Thanos that he fled the scene after getting cut up by Thor


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 28, 2018)

The Thanos that Gamora kills is a fake, exactly how the Reality Stone works is very unclear but we've also seen it turn people/things into cubes/spaghetti/bubbles/etc. so I'm inclined to believe Thanos really was warping Titan and Knowhere with it, not just illusion casting.


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 28, 2018)

If the reality stone does actually warp shit (which I can accept) it's pretty bad writing because it's showing in the film basically has it demonstrating what looks like time manipulation as we see thanos' planet with life (which is supposed to represent what it WAS like in the past?), and we also see the collector presumably hours after he died.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> If the reality stone does actually warp shit (which I can accept) it's pretty bad writing because it's showing in the film basically has it demonstrating what looks like time manipulation as we see thanos' planet with life (which is supposed to represent what it WAS like in the past?), and we also see the collector presumably hours after he died.



hmm

it warps reality but that's not time manipulation. Thanos is basically constructing a fake version from his memories, not bringing forwards the real version from before its destruction if that makes sense.

Basically there's a difference between you painting a new copy of the mona lisa and the original copy - even if they look exactly the same they're still not the same thing.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Gordo solos (Apr 29, 2018)

Infinity Gauntlet > Stormbreaker

Stormbreaker plowed through its energy beam but it has other hax like turning back time and reality warping. Not to mention that a finger snap from it erased half the fucking universe’s population


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 29, 2018)

Thor flexes his sexy asgardian muscles and kills the murder man

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 2


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 29, 2018)

Be gone thot

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 29, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Thor flexes his sexy asgardian muscles and kills the murder man



Something something STRANDS OF CHITARUI STEEL


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 29, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Something something STRANDS OF CHITARUI STEEL



Wouldn't be surprised if they were made out of adamantium strands as well


----------



## Divell (Apr 29, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Thor bodies him. For speed Thanos' power affected the moon in under a second and Vision's light beam seems to work like actual light so thor's reactions might end up being better than Supes'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Djomla said:


> Did you not see Thanos saying Thor would have killed him if he went for the head?
> 
> It is one thing to heal ypursel using whatever, reality, time stone when you have a brain that tells you you need to use them.
> 
> ...


They are still going to make movies?



Mabel Gleeful said:


> He was able to project Titan from the past, as well as give the idea that Knowhere was still there alongside The Collector when he in fact had already ravaged it and killed him. It was an illusion. If not, that was at most a vastly weaker clone. Again, Gamora is nowhere near Thor and Hulk.


She used swords that Tganos gave her.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 29, 2018)

Current Thor shitstomps on DCU Superman.


----------



## Proje (Apr 29, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Something something STRANDS OF CHITARUI STEEL



So that's what Gamora said? I couldn't hear that part no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 29, 2018)

Proje said:


> So that's what Gamora said? I couldn't hear that part no matter how hard I tried.



Strands or fibers, I was too busy laughing at Star Lords face to tell which.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2018)

Current Tony would probably wofflestomp DECU Supes too pretty easily

>shrugs off moon being flung at him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Divell (Apr 29, 2018)

Fang said:


> Current Tony would probably wofflestomp DECU Supes too pretty easily
> 
> >shrugs off moon being flung at him


lol. At this point Iron Man is a fairer match to Superman. Block power stone death ray.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 29, 2018)

So the man of steel gets his head caved in


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2018)

Reminder Tony's shield held up against the Soul Stone blasting at it.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 30, 2018)

So Thor has the speed to tag DCEU Superman now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Apr 30, 2018)

I just watched Justice League and I got a doubt. Is implied by Batman that Superman is stronger than a planet. Is this accepted?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 30, 2018)

Divell said:


> I just watched Justice League and I got a doubt. Is implied by Batman that Superman is stronger than a planet. Is this accepted?



The mother boxes where just going to lifewipe the planet. Superman is just continent level+ for moving a tectonic plate off screen before his new power up.

His best feat is breaking the terraforming machine but that's hard to calc.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The mother boxes where just going to lifewipe the planet. *Superman is just continent level+ for moving a tectonic plate* off screen before his new power up.
> 
> *His best feat is breaking the terraforming machine *but that's hard to calc.



So when it comes to most of the physical stats (speed, strength, durability etc.) Superman is still above Thor?

Actually, not sure about the durability one. Is barely surviving the radiation from that star > flying straight through the Planet Terraforming beam?


----------



## Divell (Apr 30, 2018)

Rivers said:


> So when it comes to most of the physical stats (speed, strength, durability etc.) Superman is still above Thor?
> 
> Actually, not sure about the durability one. Is barely surviving the radiation from that star > flying straight through the Planet Terraforming beam?


Not necessarily. Thor overpowered Thanos' power stone beam quite easily. And its stated to be the full power of the star.


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 30, 2018)

Divell said:


> Not necessarily. Thor overpowered Thanos' power stone beam quite easily. And its stated to be the full power of the star.




seemed more like it was just the heat of the star tbh


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 30, 2018)

It wasn't just the power stone, it was the whole lot of them. 

And Thanos would go on to murder half the universe a second later.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Divell (Apr 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The mother boxes where just going to lifewipe the planet. Superman is just continent level+ for moving a tectonic plate off screen before his new power up.
> 
> His best feat is breaking the terraforming machine but that's hard to calc.


What i meant is Batman stated Superman was stronger than a planet.


----------



## DarthAlani (Apr 30, 2018)

Tony took a part of the moon not the whole thing LMAO. 

Still a good feat though.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm sure Superman will get new feats later to beat thor just not now.


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 30, 2018)

That's assuming Thor doesn't jump ahead again


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah that's true.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 30, 2018)

Divell said:


> What i meant is Batman stated Superman was stronger than a planet.



When?

Weird statement to make though, it can be interpreted in many ways.


----------



## g4snake108 (Apr 30, 2018)

What is thor scaled to? Planet level+?


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2018)

"Tony took part of a moon"

Yeah 99% of it.


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 30, 2018)

Either Tony built a vibranium suit or that friend made something far stronger


----------



## DarthAlani (Apr 30, 2018)

Haha. I like the feat arms race.


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2018)

Isn't Superman much faster? Thor should have him in every other meaningful stat though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> Isn't Superman much faster? Thor should have him in every other meaningful stat though.



He is. There is the argument that Thor's body movements could be perceived as slo-mo to Superman....so speedblitz...??


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2018)

Rivers said:


> He is. There is the argument that Thor's body movements could be perceived as slo-mo to Superman....so speedblitz...??



Yeah, unless Thor has some reaction speed feats I'm not aware of Superman's speed feats in JL should give him the ability to blitz Thor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Runner (May 1, 2018)

His fastest on-screen feat is actually in Man of Steel when he casually circles the planet.

I don't recall anything meaningful in JL, aside from being able to tag the Flash, who's speed is doubtful


----------



## Kaaant (May 1, 2018)

Thor's speed has been discussed in the tier list thread


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> His fastest on-screen feat is actually in Man of Steel when he casually circles the planet.
> 
> I don't recall anything meaningful in JL, aside from being able to tag the Flash, who's speed is doubtful



His combat/reaction speed in JL is more useful in brawl though e.g. making someone like Wonder Woman appear like a statue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (May 1, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> When?
> 
> Weird statement to make though, it can be interpreted in many ways.


In the Justice League. When he was talking about the effects of the mother box. He mention Superman to be harder than a planet.



Fang said:


> "Tony took part of a moon"
> 
> Yeah 99% of it.


I thought he only took a meteor.


----------



## The Runner (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> His combat/reaction speed in JL is more useful in brawl though e.g. making someone like Wonder Woman appear like a statue.


Yeah but that really doesn't tell us anything other than the fact that he's MHS+ by an unknown margin


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Thor's speed has been discussed in the tier list thread



And has it been enough to tag Superman?

Since, by feats isn't Thor slower than MCU Quicksilver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (May 1, 2018)

If it's accepted Thor would be ftl as a high end. 

Everyone should technically be faster than quicksilver


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> If it's accepted Thor would be ftl as a high end.
> 
> Everyone should technically be faster than quicksilver



That's unusual, since in Thor Ragnorak he was getting tagged by Hulk in the arena -which I'm definitely sure wasn't with ftl punches / kicks / grapples...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaaant (May 1, 2018)

Are you trying to be funny


----------



## Gordo solos (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> Yeah, unless Thor has some reaction speed feats I'm not aware of Superman's speed feats in JL should give him the ability to blitz Thor.


He can blitz him but it’s not like Superman has anything that can kill Thor


----------



## uchihakil (May 1, 2018)

Since when is thor as fast as even wonder woman who was a statue to superman??? Superman is soo much faster that thor is not tagging superman for a million years. (Dude will be a statue to supes)

Superman is stronger than >>> ultron/hela/Kurse/hulk/thanos w/o IG and anyone who made thor bleed, his dying star feat was a heat resistance feat, at best the most he can do is tank heat vision with that fwat. Superman will destroy him with haymakers. (its a different case if speed is equalised and thor can tag supes with his stormbeaker though).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Since when is thor as fast as even wonder woman who was a statue to superman??? Superman is soo much faster that thor is not tagging superman for a million years. (Dude will be a statue to supes)
> 
> Superman is stronger than >>> ultron/hela/Kurse/hulk/thanos w/o IG and anyone who made thor bleed, his dying star feat was a heat resistance feat, at best the most he can do is tank heat vision with that fwat. Superman will destroy him with haymakers. (its a different case if speed is equalised and thor can tag supes with his stormbeaker though).



Why would Thor be vastly more resistant to heat than to blunt force - he's made of flesh and bone afterall? Not to mention there would have been significant kinetic energy from that beam as well.


----------



## uchihakil (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> Why would Thor be vastly more resistant to heat than to blunt force - he's made of flesh and bone afterall? Not to mention there would have been significant kinetic energy from that beam as well.



Because obviously the energy generated from the dying star was inform of heat, thus why Thor had burns on him.


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Because obviously the energy generated from the dying star was inform of heat, thus why Thor had burns on him.



Mostly heat =/= Only heat


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2018)

Energy is energy.


----------



## uchihakil (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> Mostly heat =/= Only heat



Yea and you can't prove how much kinetic energy the attack had, cuz going by his other showings (he was knocked down on his ass by many attacks that are not close to star level).

> When he slammed Mjolnir on caps shield and the shockwave sent him flying

> Sokovia busting feat sent him flying and was unconscious 

> Blows from Hulk/kurse 

etc etc.


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Yea and you can't prove how much kinetic energy the attack had, cuz going by his other showings (he was knocked down on his ass by many attacks that are not close to star level).
> 
> > When he slammed Mjolnir on caps shield and the shockwave sent him flying
> 
> ...



Low showings exist in DC and other fictions yes? 

You're just trying to downplay with split durability bollocks and cherry picked low ends. It doesn't matter if it's heat or blunt force the energy value is still the same.


----------



## Kroczilla (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> Low showings exist in DC and other fictions yes?
> 
> You're just trying to downplay with split durability bollocks and cherry picked low ends. It doesn't matter if it's heat or blunt force the energy value is still the same.




so how durable does one need to be to survive that level of heat?


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2018)

Kroczilla said:


> so how durable does one need to be to survive that level of heat?



It's been calc'd a few times, no consensus yet. Probably somewhere around continent level. On screen Superman has done nothing at that level but apparently off screen he moved a tectonic plate so...


----------



## Kroczilla (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> It's been calc'd a few times, no consensus yet. Probably somewhere around continent level. On screen Superman has done nothing at that level but apparently off screen he moved a tectonic plate so...



ok. thanks. 

iirc though, batman implied that superman was "stronger than a planet" and cyborg sort of agreed with batman.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 1, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Yea and you can't prove how much kinetic energy the attack had, cuz going by his other showings (he was knocked down on his ass by many attacks that are not close to star level).
> 
> > When he slammed Mjolnir on caps shield and the shockwave sent him flying
> 
> ...



Those showings are prior to his Odinforce upgrade.


----------



## uchihakil (May 1, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Those showings are prior to his Odinforce upgrade.



So which version of him is the one with the Odinforce upgrade?? 

> cuz if its in his fight with hulk in the gladiator arena hulk knocked him out after he was electrocuted 

> or after he got the strormbreaker?? which he has no feats after like at all to prove he was more durable. 

Nothing proves he had a durability upgrade like absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 1, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> So which version of him is the one with the Odinforce upgrade??
> 
> > cuz if its in his fight with hulk in the gladiator arena hulk knocked him out after he was electrocuted
> 
> ...


When Thor fought Hulk in the gladiator match, he only obtained a portion of the Odinforce (honestly, we need an official name for this power), which is why Hulk wasn't atomised immediately and why he got knocked out by him and by getting electrocuted. It wasn't until his second Hela fight that he got it full. Stormbreaker is a separate, even stronger power up that allowed him to break through a full-power Infinity Gauntlet.


----------



## Arthur CM (May 1, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Superman is stronger than >>>ultron/hela/Kurse/hulk/thanos w/o IG and anyone who made thor bleed, his dying star feat was a heat resistance feat, at best the most he can do is tank heat vision with that fwat. Superman will destroy him with haymakers. (its a different case if speed is equalised and thor can tag supes with his stormbeaker though).



Well,surtur is island,so i doubt superman is stronger tham him at all 

Also,the heat from that star was greater than any superman feats iirc


----------



## Blade (May 1, 2018)

it's not Odinforce

Thundeforce Thor is the closest thing for a canon naming of that form, since Odin himself said that he is the god of thunder and not the god of hammers


----------



## uchihakil (May 1, 2018)

Cooler said:


> Low showings exist in DC and other fictions yes?
> 
> You're just trying to downplay with split durability bollocks and cherry picked low ends. It doesn't matter if it's heat or blunt force the energy value is still the same.



I aint cherry picking shit, those are like his most impressive feats bruh, destruction of Sokovia was his greatest DC feat before IW. (Which he was knocked out after)


----------



## uchihakil (May 1, 2018)

Arthur CM said:


> Well,surtur is island,so i doubt superman is stronger tham him at all
> 
> Also,the heat from that star was greater than any superman feats iirc



Thor admitted inferiority to hela which was destroyed by surtur, thor doesn't have the same dura as surtur so its no use bringing surtur to the equation


----------

